# Two questions!



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 31, 2005)

Nearly forgot!

How much chemicals am I supposed to put into the paper developing trays?  I have 1 litre but it seems very shallow!

Also I'm going shopping for some colour paper tomorrow.  Has anybody got any advice which one to try and what chems to get with it?

Many thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 31, 2005)

I used to use Agfa paper. No particular reason.
You should have about 3/4" to 1" of chemicals in a dish. Less and it doesn't cover the paper. More and it slops out when you rock the dish to agitate.
The trick is to have dishes just big enough for the size of paper you are using. This optimises your chemical use.
You also need a trough or a big dish to put the dev dish in. You use it as a water bath to keep the dev to temp. Replenish with hot water as needed.
Remember that if B&W dev drops below approx 16 degrees one of the dev components stops working. One dev component does the blacks, the other the greys (majority of print devs). The one that stops working is the black dev so your prints start looking grey and washed out. It's common to think you have underexposed or under-developed when it's just a temp thing.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Graham!:thumbup:


----------

